# Clinic breast exam DX code



## kumeena (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I work for the Hospital. In Medical Primary Care clinic there are few Nurse practioners perform papsmear and Breast exam . They code papsmear (V76.2) only. Is it Ok to code (ICD 9 Dx) screening breast along with papsmear codes? 

As per the NP V76.10 (Screening breast ) is OK to bill when the patient goes to Mammogram appointment. Not for the regular clinic. 

Please verify

Thankyou


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like V76.10 is for any type of breast screening exam.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Screening codes*

If you have the documentation that the mammo is for screening, it is more accuarate (and required by MCR) to use the more specific codes of V76.11 or V76.12.   We use the latter, espcially as our docs will often use words like "regular", "annual", "cancer" and other descriptors.


----------

